# USB200M ver 2, Will it work after the Zipper?



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

I got the zipper installed and used the serial cable to run the enhancement script. I thought I read somewhere that after the enhancement portion of the zipper, the new usb 2 drivers would allow the ver 2 adapter to work. I still only get the middle green light of the adapter to light up. Has anyone got a version 2 USB200M to work after the zipper?


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

Someone can correct me if this is wrong, but I thought that the USB drivers that the enhancement script installs includes ones that work with the v2 USB200M.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

USB v2.0 is not the same as v2 on the linksys adapter. The v2 adapter is not on the list of "approved" ones because there are no drivers there.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Jamie's USB backports (which is what the zipper uses) do include USB 200M v2.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I stand corrected on the no drivers there statment.....


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Bottom line, it should work, but only after running the enhancement script. Which means you need a different adapter to make the initial connection to your tivo.


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok, I ran the enhancement script. But I'm only getting the single led to light up. Its the 10/100 light, the link/act and the F/H light doesn't come on. What does this sound like? Also, when using hyperterminal, I got it to work the one time to run the enhancement script but now when I bring it up I can't type or anything. Its just a white screen.


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

Rebooted the tivo and got hyperterminal working again. I've been looking through the dir's on the tivo hunting a way to check/change my tivos ip. Is there a certain program I should be looking for? My tivo isn't showing up on the connected devices from my routers setup menu. I've been searching through the forum here to no avail. I've got the zipper and enhancements scripts installed. I've got the serial connection down. I don't know where to start on trying to figure out the usb ethernet problem?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Run

```
sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh
```
 from bash, and enter your IP params. You can also check them in Tivowebplus.


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank you rbautch, I ran the command you mentioned and this is what I saw in hyperterminal:

bash-2.02# net-launch.sh
Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.105
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.1
.//net-launch.sh: /enhancements/ipaddress_flag: Read-only file system
Didn't find network with Default = 1 exiting...
bash-2.02#

Is it me, or is it my network setup? I have a linksys router which my pc and vonage router are plugged into. The tivo is the third device.

Thank you for your help. I'll continue my quest by searching this site. If you know of a thread about what I'm asking, I'd appreciate a link.

Also, to anyone that has gotten the USB200M ver 2 to work after the enhancement script chime in and let me know. I'm still only getting one light on the adapter.

Also when I unplug the usb adapter and plug it into another I get this:

usb.c: USB device 5 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

As I unplugged my usb adapter and plugged it into the other usb port to get the message to pop up on hyperterminal, I now have 2 lights on the adapter on, the F/H light and the 10/100 is now lit. The link/ack light isn't. Just wanted to throw this out there.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Your adapter is not being recognized. When you ran the enhancement script, did you answer "yes" to install USB 2.0 drivers?


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes sir, I did. Does it matter which usb port on the tivo I connect the adapter to?


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

rbautch, I just ran the uninstall file under /hacks called tweak-uninstall.sh It appeared to do what it was supposed to do since the enhancements folder was gone after I rebooted. I then went back to the /hacks directory and ran the tweak.sh file again. I didn't do the express install because I didn't consider myself an expert. Everything seemed to install correctly and on the part that asked about usb 2.0, I answered yes and it said it backed up the old ones and it proceeded installing. I rebooted and everything came up. I plugged my adapter in and still the single light.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

KrazyKevin said:


> rbautch, I just ran the uninstall file under /hacks called tweak-uninstall.sh It appeared to do what it was supposed to do since the enhancements folder was gone after I rebooted. I then went back to the /hacks directory and ran the tweak.sh file again. I didn't do the express install because I didn't consider myself an expert. Everything seemed to install correctly and on the part that asked about usb 2.0, I answered yes and it said it backed up the old ones and it proceeded installing. I rebooted and everything came up. I plugged my adapter in and still the single light.


Any chance you have the usb200m plugged into a hub rather than a switch? A hub will be half duplex, so the f/h light won't be lite, indicating half rather than full duplex. That's normal and is described on page 5 of the users guide [online users guide].


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, I have it plugged into a Linksys BEFSX41 router. Along with my vonage and home pc's.


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

JamieP, I saw the part you referred to in the manual, if that was the case, how can I change anything being the adapter is plugged into the tivo. There is no configuring it!!


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

KrazyKevin said:


> Well, I have it plugged into a Linksys BEFSX41 router. Along with my vonage and home pc's.


A BEFSX41 is switched and should be full duplex. However, port 4 is a DMZ port. Any chance you have the tivo plugged into port 4 on the router? If so, you might try a different port. I'm just grasping at straws here, but my guess is that your router is part of the problem. A direct connection to the PC with a crossover cable would be one way to find out.


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

Again, thanks for the help. I'll have to check on which port its plugged into. The thing that gets me is the line i get in hyperterminal when I connect the usb adapter to the tivo:

usb.c: USB device 5 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

KrazyKevin said:


> Again, thanks for the help. I'll have to check on which port its plugged into. The thing that gets me is the line i get in hyperterminal when I connect the usb adapter to the tivo:
> 
> usb.c: USB device 5 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver


That's normal before the usbnet driver is loaded. You should see it recognized later when the driver loads. You should see something like this:

```
eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-1, ASIX AX88772 USB 2.0 Ethernet
```
Does *ifconfig -a* tell you anything useful?

Is there an entry in /etc/hotplug/usb.map for the USB200MV2? You probably need that if you are attempting to "hotplug" the device, rather than having it pugged in at boot.


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

give me a second. i just moved my cable to the #3 port on my router. It was in the #4/dmz port. So I rebooted my tivo from hyperterminal. I still only see 1 light on my adapter. also, on my router, I only see indication lights for ports 1 and 2, which are my computer and vonage router. The lights for #3 aren't lit up. I have the router firewall off. I'll try the ifconfig -a and report back


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

Doing what rbautch mentioned above gets me this:

bash-2.02# sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh
Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.103
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.1
/enhancements/net-launch.sh: /enhancements/ipaddress_flag: Read-only file system

couldn't read file "netconfig.tcl": no such file or directory

Doing what you suggested gets me this:


bash-2.02# ifconfig -a
lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Bcast:0.0.0.0 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:38 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:2766 dropped:38 overruns:0 carrier:0 coll:0


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

KrazyKevin said:


> Doing what rbautch mentioned above gets me this:...


The ifconfig output indicates the device isn't recognized, so the right driver probably isn't loaded. The "Read-only file system" and "couldn't read file" messages indicate the 'net-launch.sh' script you are running problem didn't do what it was supposed to do. rbautch is your man for that.


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks alot. Maybe he'll see all this in the morning. Thanks again.

rbautch, I get this message:

bash-2.02# sh /enhancements/net-launch.sh
Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.103
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.168.1.1
/enhancements/net-launch.sh: /enhancements/ipaddress_flag: Read-only file system

couldn't read file "netconfig.tcl": no such file or directory

But, I've went to that directory and the file is there. 
I'm giving up for tonight. Hope to start back later tomorrow. Thanks all.


Kevin


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I had problems connecting with the 200M adapter as well. The Netgear FA120 works much more reliably.


----------



## hotrodjim48 (Apr 14, 2006)

Samsung 4040 w/dtv 6.2 zipped w no errors on the install, it did it's self reboot. usb activated, poked around a bit and did restart from menu. pluged in a netgear ea101 usb 1.1 6mb. on boot the adapter's usb power and link leds lit up. I tried to telnet, ping and it didn't go.  made a serial, hypertermed it and noticed the error "usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod number/number) is not claimed by any active driver. dtvo booted all the way. went to my pc and did a portscan on my subnet with no response. Tried running eathereal to see if i could "see" any activity on mac layer incase it was on another subnet and still a no show. tried a dlink 1somthin & 266w and still got the error: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod number/number) is not claimed by any active driver. But the vend/product number was diff per adapter. So I shrugged it off for while. Purchased a Linksys usb200m 2.0 w/o the v2 sticker on the box. Hypertermed ran Enhancement script installed 2.0 drivers and the whole deal. rebooted, plugged in the 200m and got the usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod number/number) is not claimed by any active driver. power and link lights are on, but no activity.


----------



## bxs122 (Aug 11, 2004)

KrazyKevin said:


> I got the zipper installed and used the serial cable to run the enhancement script. I thought I read somewhere that after the enhancement portion of the zipper, the new usb 2 drivers would allow the ver 2 adapter to work. I still only get the middle green light of the adapter to light up. Has anyone got a version 2 USB200M to work after the zipper?


How do you run the enhancement script via a serial cable?
I have everything installed on an HR10-250 but since I have a USB200M I cannot run the enhancement script


----------

